# Finally figured out how to get rich!



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dswToXl6FT4 

Finally! Thank the lord for this woman.. :shutup::shutup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You just took 7 minutes and 45 seconds of my life that I'll never get back....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

that video was brutal it made me want to projectile vomit all over


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

WTF:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Your welcome. I found it full of GREAT information. Not misleading at all


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

She probably makes more money sellin that outdated book than doin actual preservation work. If she ever really did preservation work....


----------



## LoveToMow (Jun 19, 2013)

Hard to trust a woman who can't pronounce her own name....:glare:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I get a duck


----------



## mjb734 (Apr 11, 2012)

Where do I sign up? :what:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

My EGO just couldnt take it anylonger


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You just took 7 minutes and 45 seconds of my life that I'll never get back....


lol!!!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I'm excited to start my new life as a well paid rich person.

edit: LOL look at 2:47, is that guy cutting with one of those go kart style consumer zero turns?


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

*Sure...*

All California contractors: Be advised that I have negotiated exclusive rights to distribute her manual in this state. Due to this I have began expedited retirement...:whistling2:


----------

